# Atlas Swivel Vise M1-300



## greenman (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi again. The MFC I got also came with the vise but it too has seen better days. I was wondering what could be done to extend this back out to be used from the correct end if possible. Thanks.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 5, 2017)

Is the 'tube' at the bottom of the first picture threaded? There are vendors who sell Acme threaded shafts for very reasonable costs.  A new shaft could have a handle attached. Somehow.


----------



## greenman (Oct 5, 2017)

No at the bottom it's just a plain bushing. Looks like that part is supposed to be unthreaded in the vise manual I found on here.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 6, 2017)

So it looks like someone reversed the leadscrew and drilled the fixed jaw so that the handle end came out the "back" of the vise.
If that's the case then yes you could put it back the way it originally was but you might need to make or buy a new longer piece of acme screw stock.
Mark S.
ps Roton stock is fairly reasonable
www.roton.com


----------



## Rob (Oct 6, 2017)

On my vise as you saw on the drawing it just extends out of the bushing in your first picture.  the end that extends out has a pin that extends from the shaft on both sides to keep it from going back in but the vise action is from the back jaw and the nut that is on the other end of your shaft that is still on your vise.  On the end that of the shaft that is missing on your vise it has a 3/8" square end.   You should be able to make a new shaft from a ACME allthread without much problem.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd Ck the other end of the vise . Make sure it's not cracked or busted must be a reason it's turned to the back ???.


----------



## greenman (Oct 6, 2017)

I've had the vise apart to clean it. Nothing is backwards or broken. I guess I could just use a piece of acme rod. Have to remember to order left handed thread.


----------

